# 186 Visa PMSOL Onshore Timelines



## AddySydney (Dec 11, 2021)

Hi,
My AU 186 PR Visa Nomination and visa was filed on 1st Dec 21. Medical done on 9th Dec.
Occupational code on PMSOL and onshore. What is the expected timeline for visa grant?


----------



## Furkan_I (Dec 13, 2021)

Following.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AddySydney said:


> Hi,
> My AU 186 PR Visa Nomination and visa was filed on 1st Dec 21. Medical done on 9th Dec.
> Occupational code on PMSOL and onshore. What is the expected timeline for visa grant?


Is the employer accredited with DHA ?
Cheers


----------



## Furkan_I (Dec 13, 2021)

NB said:


> Is the employer accredited with DHA ?
> Cheers


Is that affecting 186 as well I thought it was for 482 and 494? Thanks for that. Also I was a silent reader I learned a lot from your inputs thanks for that as well.

My condition is almost identical with the topic owner.

186 PMSOL onshore
Nomination and application: 30 Nov
Medicals: 2 December
Account status: Received
Health clearance provided-no action required, by last update at 3 December at immiaccount.

Company is big but not sure about they meet the accredited criteria. Lawyer said the visa may be approved even before Christmas. (Fingers Crossed)

Any opinions would be great. Thanks


----------



## AddySydney (Dec 11, 2021)

NB said:


> Is the employer accredited with DHA ?
> Cheers


Yes


----------



## AddySydney (Dec 11, 2021)

Furkan_I said:


> Is that affecting 186 as well I thought it was for 482 and 494? Thanks for that. Also I was a silent reader I learned a lot from your inputs thanks for that as well.
> 
> My condition is almost identical with the topic owner.
> 
> ...


How can I check this :
"Health clearance provided-no action required" -- I cant see any option to check this on immiaccount
I did my medical on 9th Dec and my medical was submitted by BUPA on 10th Dec (I can see it in emedical)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AddySydney said:


> How can I check this :
> "Health clearance provided-no action required" -- I cant see any option to check this on immiaccount
> I did my medical on 9th Dec and my medical was submitted by BUPA on 10th Dec (I can see it in emedical)


Click the medicals tab on the main dashboard of Immiaccount 
You will get the status of your medicals 
Cheers


----------



## AddySydney (Dec 11, 2021)

NB said:


> Click the medicals tab on the main dashboard of Immiaccount
> You will get the status of your medicals
> Cheers


I can see two old visa medical with status and TRN in the main dashboard but I am not eblw to see the latest one I did. Should I check with my agent or call immigration?

Did you submit your visa application yourself or through an Agent. ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AddySydney said:


> I can see two old visa medical with status and TRN in the main dashboard but I am not eblw to see the latest one I did. Should I check with my agent or call immigration?
> 
> Did you submit your visa application yourself or through an Agent. ?


I had applied directly
My parents applied for visitors 600 a few days back
They were able to see their medical change from pending to no action required
I don’t know what you are doing wrong 
You have to click on the visa that is still pending on the main Immiaccount dashboard as you have probably applied for other visas also in the past and then only click the medicals tab 
Cheers


----------



## Furkan_I (Dec 13, 2021)

AddySydney said:


> I can see two old visa medical with status and TRN in the main dashboard but I am not eblw to see the latest one I did. Should I check with my agent or call immigration?
> 
> Did you submit your visa application yourself or through an Agent. ?


Your agent should share the current application details to your immi account.


----------



## Nebulozny (Sep 20, 2015)

I think size of your company and their status with DHA makes a lot of difference. I know few people who waited a lot for 186 while guys with my company have consistently been getting PR week or two from cleared medicals. Also it depends what immigration lawyers they're using.

Business have a lot of influence on immigration here, no matter how much they try to make it look equal for all.


----------



## Isksauce (Dec 19, 2021)

Nebulozny said:


> I think size of your company and their status with DHA makes a lot of difference. I know few people who waited a lot for 186 while guys with my company have consistently been getting PR week or two from cleared medicals. Also it depends what immigration lawyers they're using.
> 
> Business have a lot of influence on immigration here, no matter how much they try to make it look equal for all.


Hi,

say if my employer has 1,000 employees in Australia (headquartered in Sydney), sponsors 10-20 people directly through 186 DE every year, does the employer then have a positive influence on employee’s visa application?


----------



## Nebulozny (Sep 20, 2015)

Isksauce said:


> Hi,
> 
> say if my employer has 1,000 employees in Australia (headquartered in Sydney), sponsors 10-20 people directly through 186 DE every year, does the employer then have a positive influence on employee’s visa application?


I would say definitely yes, it will take much shorter time than with a smaller company that does few sponsorships or trying for the first time. Again I see it through timelines for people in my office... literally week or two at the most post medicals and they get PR.


----------



## Isksauce (Dec 19, 2021)

Nebulozny said:


> I would say definitely yes, it will take much shorter time than with a smaller company that does few sponsorships or trying for the first time. Again I see it through timelines for people in my office... literally week or two at the most post medicals and they get PR.


In my case, I’ve been waiting for a month since my medical assessment and still haven’t got my grant yet. My nomination and visa application were lodged together, and of the co-workers that I talked to, they all got their grants with in 4-5 weeks. So fingers crossed.


----------



## Furkan_I (Dec 13, 2021)

Where can we follow if the nomination has been approved or not? I can`t see that info at immi account


----------



## Furkan_I (Dec 13, 2021)

AddySydney said:


> Hi,
> My AU 186 PR Visa Nomination and visa was filed on 1st Dec 21. Medical done on 9th Dec.
> Occupational code on PMSOL and onshore. What is the expected timeline for visa grant?





Isksauce said:


> In my case, I’ve been waiting for a month since my medical assessment and still haven’t got my grant yet. My nomination and visa application were lodged together, and of the co-workers that I talked to, they all got their grants with in 4-5 weeks. So fingers crossed.


Any updates? Nothing from my end yet.


----------



## Nebulozny (Sep 20, 2015)

Furkan_I said:


> Any updates? Nothing from my end yet.


I'm waiting for mine too... got medicals cleared just before Xmas break, now it's matter of people coming back to offices. January is dead month here anyways so don't expect any miracles.

My application was all done in September! But could not finalise medicals due to the lockdowns in NSW. I guess now they will have a lot of cleared medicals coming up since the checkups have started again.


----------



## Isksauce (Dec 19, 2021)

Furkan_I said:


> Any updates? Nothing from my end yet.


Nothing yet. It’s been more than 3 months since I submitted my application and two months since I’ve done my medical. The application said it was last updated was on 10th of Dec. Not sure what that means.


----------



## Nebulozny (Sep 20, 2015)

Isksauce said:


> Nothing yet. It’s been more than 3 months since I submitted my application and two months since I’ve done my medical. The application said it was last updated was on 10th of Dec. Not sure what that means.


It means absolutely nothing, this is like predicting lotto numbers. I did medicals month ago, application was submitted in September 2021 and no grant yet. I believe it also depends on who your CO is, is he on leave or maybe sick from Covid... who the hell knows what's happening in that department. There is absolutely no transparency or any kind of update besides "we're working on it". I was hoping I won't need to pay another 3500 dollars for public school but seems like I'll have to... PR grant is nowhere to be seen yet.

I suggest to take your mind off PR somehow and don't bother questioning if there are any signs. This process is ridiculous by design and it's just in the hands of the CO.


----------



## Isksauce (Dec 19, 2021)

Nebulozny said:


> It means absolutely nothing, this is like predicting lotto numbers. I did medicals month ago, application was submitted in September 2021 and no grant yet. I believe it also depends on who your CO is, is he on leave or maybe sick from Covid... who the hell knows what's happening in that department. There is absolutely no transparency or any kind of update besides "we're working on it". I was hoping I won't need to pay another 3500 dollars for public school but seems like I'll have to... PR grant is nowhere to be seen yet.
> 
> I suggest to take your mind off PR somehow and don't bother questioning if there are any signs. This process is ridiculous by design and it's just in the hands of the CO.


Apparently that means the last updated time of visa status, which is “received” now.

from what I read, received means that it will now move to assessments. Yes, I agree, this is indeed a ridiculous process.


----------



## Furkan_I (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi everyone. I have a quick update with some questions

186 PMSOL onshore 1 main 1 dependent applicant
+Nomination and application: 30 Nov
+Medicals: 2 December
+Health clearance provided-no action required: 3 December
+Account status: Received
+Nomination Approved: 28 Feb
+Request for more information: 1 March Dependent English test, although it was within 3 years at the time of application
Main applicant home country new background check
Dependent home country new background check
Proof of relationship, although we are married for 5 years.
+Uploaded all relevant documents:14 March (new background checks, pte score, letter with photos certificates and shared bills)
+Current condition: Further assessment

I just want to learn is that the requested documents means the rest is accepted?
What is the rough timeframe after this?

Thanks.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Furkan_I said:


> Hi everyone. I have a quick update with some questions
> 
> 186 PMSOL onshore 1 main 1 dependent applicant
> +Nomination and application: 30 Nov
> ...


That is generally the case wherein all documents that are required or missing are asked at once.

Rough timeframe is all dependant on validating the ones that you provided. English check and background checks are straight forward. Relationship status may take some for DHA to validate and verify.

But my hunch is that it will be quicker from here on.

All the best..!


----------



## Isksauce (Dec 19, 2021)

Furkan_I said:


> Hi everyone. I have a quick update with some questions
> 
> 186 PMSOL onshore 1 main 1 dependent applicant
> +Nomination and application: 30 Nov
> ...


Hi, how did you know that your nomination was approved?


----------



## Furkan_I (Dec 13, 2021)

fugitive_4u said:


> That is generally the case wherein all documents that are required or missing are asked at once.
> 
> Rough timeframe is all dependant on validating the ones that you provided. English check and background checks are straight forward. Relationship status may take some for DHA to validate and verify.
> 
> ...


Thank you  We wrote a letter explaining the story with a photo album covering relationship, wedding and Au, 2015 to 2022. We also added the certificates, bills etc. 



Isksauce said:


> Hi, how did you know that your nomination was approved?


Immigration lawyer sent us an email, otherwise you can`t see a change in your immi account on that step.


----------



## Nebulozny (Sep 20, 2015)

There is absolutely no pattern or any kind of rule when it comes to 186 at the moment... at least that's how it seems to me. I've seen people on Facebook groups getting it in 1 month... 3 months.. some even waiting 2 years now, anything is possible. Guy who applied with a very small company with few employees in Dec 2021 year got it the other day... I applied with one of the biggest companies in the world in September... nothing yet. Medicals dates also seem to have absolutely zero influence as people who did them months after me are getting it before and vice versa. PMSOL or not... again, nothing matters... it's just random grants appearing from nowhere.

So it seems to me it's all out of anyone's hands and absolutely matter of pure luck when will your case reach an officer, rather than some elaborate queuing system or any kind of pattern that can be established. Ridiculous, but that's how it is unfortunately.


----------



## AddySydney (Dec 11, 2021)

As far as I have read, the highest priority is given to applicants with UK and hongkong passport within each category. So that might be the reason of getting grants within a week.

Its been 4 months now, my application is still not approved. PMSOL & Accredited sponsor.


----------



## Furkan_I (Dec 13, 2021)

Furkan_I said:


> Hi everyone. I have a quick update with some questions
> 
> 186 PMSOL onshore 1 main 1 dependent applicant
> +Nomination and application: 30 Nov
> ...


I got my second CO contact at 5th of April for military discharge papers. Military service is compulsory in my country (Turkey) but I got an exemption by paying money and never served in army. I already provided exemption document, but this is obviously not something they got used to see. I wrote a letter explaining the situation and uploaded new exemption paper as well.

By the way CO called the lawyer by phone and said if we can upload that day he/she can approve the application. We did as I explained at the same day and nothing happened. This was a different CO from the first one. Are they trying to confirm the document or am I waiting for a new CO now? Are they going to ask for new document each time like this? This is pretty confusing and frustrating.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Furkan_I said:


> I got my second CO contact at 5th of April for military discharge papers. Military service is compulsory in my country (Turkey) but I got an exemption by paying money and never served in army. I already provided exemption document, but this is obviously not something they got used to see. I wrote a letter explaining the situation and uploaded new exemption paper as well.
> 
> By the way CO called the lawyer by phone and said if we can upload that day he/she can approve the application. We did as I explained at the same day and nothing happened. This was a different CO from the first one. Are they trying to confirm the document or am I waiting for a new CO now? Are they going to ask for new document each time like this? This is pretty confusing and frustrating.


DHA works in mysterious ways
There is nothing you can do but wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## Furkan_I (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi everyone. Finally I got my visa. Here is the timeline.

186 PMSOL onshore 1 main 1 dependent applicant
+Nomination and application: 30 Nov
+Medicals: 2 December
+Health clearance provided-no action required: 3 December
+Nomination Approved: 28 Feb
+Request for more information: 1 March Dependent English test, although it was within 3 years at the time of application
Main applicant home country new background check
 Dependent home country new background check
Proof of relationship, although we are married for 5 years.
+Uploaded all relevant documents:14 March (new background checks, pte score, letter with photos certificates and shared bills)
+Request for more information: 5 April Dependent military information renewal
+Uploaded all relevant documents: 5 April
+Visa Grant: 3 June

Thanks everyone for their valuable input.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Furkan_I said:


> Hi everyone. Finally I got my visa. Here is the timeline.
> 
> 186 PMSOL onshore 1 main 1 dependent applicant
> +Nomination and application: 30 Nov
> ...


Functional English is the only score which is not frozen on the date of invite
Co can ask for the test again if it has expired during processing 
Cheers


----------



## SANDY007 (7 mo ago)

Hi All, 

I have submitted my Visa application on June 3rd 2021, NONPMSOL system engineer and network analyst. below are the more detail on my case.

visa lodge date on June 3rd 2021
Nomination approved 17 March
S56 request for my English proficiency letter for my wife on May 9th
S56 submitted on 12th May - school certificate mentioning she has studied in English medium.

Do you know guys when will receive our grant, its been so long journey so far.. Cant explain how much we are stressed...Can we or my agent can contact CO officer.? will my lawyer know what my case officer is email address.? the processing time for the nonpmsol is 12 months, mine is over 12 months and 2 weeks now.

any help or info would be great help


----------



## SANDY007 (7 mo ago)

SANDY007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my Visa application on June 3rd 2021, NONPMSOL system engineer and network analyst. below are the more detail on my case.
> 
> ...


----------



## SANDY007 (7 mo ago)

Is anyone on same boat


----------



## rakesh.iift (Sep 2, 2019)

SANDY007 said:


> Is anyone on same boat


Yes, submitted all the documents with my application on 2nd July'21. Medicals completed on 11th Dec'21 (Delayed due to Greater Sydney Lockdown). No update, whatsoever?
It's really stressful.


----------

